# OUCH! Breast pain after weaning



## AikeaGuinea (Sep 15, 2006)

I hope this is the right place to ask this.

The last week of October, Lucy weaned after a little over a year of nursing. It was very gradual, by the end she was only doing a short wake up and night night nurse.

I figured I was not making much milk by this point so I didn't expect to have the pain and tenderness I am experiencing! It is only in one breast, and is getting worse instead of better, I would have thought it would be subsiding since it's been almost two weeks. My breasts are not engorged at all, the one is just generally sore and near the nipple under the skin there are a couple hard lumps that I guess might be blocked ducts. I have been trying to gently massage the bumps, I don't want it to develop into mastitis...BTDT







...

I have tried the massage and some warm compresses, any other advice? I didn't have this with any of my other three when they weaned. I am always scared of breast cancer so I am trying not to overreact to the pain/lumps considering the timing.


----------

